# Giá tủ đựng quần áo bằng các loại gỗ ép hiện nay



## stdabds (13 Tháng chín 2021)

So với giá của các sản phẩm *tủ quần áo* làm bằng chất liệu gỗ tự nhiên hay nhựa thì có thể nói tủ quần áo gỗ ép có giá rẻ hơn hẳn. Chỉ cần có trong tay từ 2 triệu đến 6 triệu đồng là bạn đã có ngay một sản phẩm tủ quần áo gỗ ép giá rẻ cực kỳ đẹp.

Hiện tại Nội Thất  sử dụng các loại chất liệu chủ yếu là gỗ cốt như MDF, MFC, HDF và các loại phủ bề mặt cho cả ba loại gỗ trên là Melamine, Acrylic, Laminate, Veneer sơn PU cho MDF trơn. Tùy từng loại sản phẩm khác nhau lại có mức giá khác nhau.

Như vậy, nếu bạn muốn lựa chọn sản phẩm tủ quần áo gỗ ép giá rẻ cho phòng ngủ nhà mình thì hoàn toàn yên tâm về giá cả cũng như chất lượng và tính thẩm mỹ.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, tiền thân đi lên từ xưởng sản xuất trong môi trường làng nghề truyền thống, Nội Thất  tự hào là địa chỉ uy tín - tin cậy thiết kế - cung cấp những sản phẩm nội thất gỗ cao cấp đến tay quý khách hàng và cụ thể trong bài viết này là sản phẩm tủ áo gỗ tự nhiên đẹp.

Nội Thất  có xưởng trực tiếp sản xuất, tiết kiệm 30% chi phí sản xuất khi phải thông qua đơn vị thi công thứ ba như những công ty khác. Chúng tôi còn thiết kế mẫu theo ý tưởng của bạn để sự tiện ích mà tủ đồ mang lại là tối đa đối với bạn.

Bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để có thể sở hữu một chiếc tủ quần áo bằng gỗ ép giá rẻ nhưng giá thành lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những nơi khác trên thị trường. Nếu bạn cần nội thất trọn gói cho 1 phòng ngủ thì chúng tôi đang có dịch vụ thiết kế miễn phí cho khách hàng thi công nội thất.  có kinh nghiệm nhiều năm trong lĩnh vực nội thất, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng 

Sản phẩm liên quan Tủ quần áo , Tủ quần áo gỗ ép , Giường ngủ gỗ , Giường ngủ gỗ tự nhiên , Giường ngủ gỗ ép .
XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT NỘI THẤT SIGVIET.COM
Hotline : 0989538965
VPGD : 28, Hữu Bằng, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội
Xưởng sx : Thôn Hữu Bằng, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội


----------

